# Halfpipes



## thorski (May 6, 2009)

Do any mountain bike areas have small to medium sized halfpipes for mountain biking?
That would be sweet,


----------



## JD (May 6, 2009)

Rye Airfield indoor skate park in Rye NH has a sick pipe, a bowl and a bunch of other awsome shit...


----------

